# 4th failed IVF looking at egg donation where to start czech or ukraine need help



## 1mika2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi there
I'm new to this and feel a bit overwhelmed reading all the posts on egg donation and different clinics.... I have just failed my 4th IVF in Ireland and have been advised that egg donation is the best way forward due to my age I am now 40 and I am a poor responder....plus DH has low sperm count and low mobility but good sperm fragmentation.... I contacted intersono who will only take me through Sims and the cost is too high... Isida replied to me immediately and  i am very impressed with website, blogs I have read but I am concerned that they don't seem to go to blast and since I have never been able to go to blast with my own eggs I feel I may have a better chance... Zlin seem to schedule days for transfer and collection and disrregard the natural cycle..... Reprofit seem to have long waiting lists... HELP!!! I know that it is up to me to make a decesion but I am confused...I want to get started as soon as possible .. as its a race against the clock... It's now 4 years since I've started this process.....Any guidance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi - i have just returned from Reprofit, live in NI where we had Donor IVF.  We had 5 day blasts and they are very keen to get eggs to this stage.  As you will read from the other czech sites most of the girls are impressed with Reprofit.  This is our second time there, we did own egg ivf in Sept fell pregnant but miscarried at 12 weeks.  Dr Hana did my treatment and was very accommodating in offering us donor ivf well above the waiting list.  The only regret is that I did not insist that we had 3 transferred back but currently in the two weeks so hopefully this will not be an issue.  There were no eggs for freezing, and I suppose on hindsight I should have asked more questions regarding how many eggs to expect from a donor, criteria for freezing, % rate for freezing compared to outcome with own egg ivf.  My donor produced the same amount of eggs and had one less at maturity than me with my own eggs.  I felt this was a poor response given i was 41 in sept, had high fsh, low amh and husband sperm morophy was only 8% (this time round 6%).  Comparing like for like, the quality of my eggs were the same if not slightly better at the blast stage but with her being a younger donor, i am hoping if i get pregnant the threat of miscarriage is a lot less.  It is a hard decision to make moving from own eggs to donor but you need to make a decision that is right for you.  If i can answer any more questions just email me.  Bron x


----------



## 1mika2 (Mar 12, 2011)

HI Bron, 
Wishing you luck on your two week wait.....Thankyou so much for your reply.. It was very helpful.... I am going to write to Reprofit tomorrow and see what there wait times are.. I just got my BFN 9 days ago... and I think i might be trying to move forward too fast but its the only thing that is keeping me going the thought of moving forward... I am happy now to go for DE as I don't think I could go back for more of the same..... but I hadn't thought that the  donor could have a poor response also... how many days did you spend in Brno if you had 5 days to get to blast... I have loads of questions but I think I will first have to choose the clinic and go from there.... 
Thankyou again.... fingers crossed for you ......  I definately think that younger eggs will make a huge difference...... Take Care


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

with donor we spent 8 days which included 2 days travel.  Currently i believe their waiting list is around 9 months but quicker if you go through IVF alternative co-ordinator but dearer.  there is also another clinic in Czech which has less of waiting time.  Sorry your last cycle did not work out, hopefully your next one will.  Good luck choicing your clinic.


----------



## ker43 (Jan 5, 2011)

hi ...just to let you know of new clinic in Prague ..very new in fact --no web page yet but email is
[email protected]

Dr. Hana has moved to there so thought you'd want to know ...they seem to be more expensive than most other Czech clinics but the docs there have excellent reputation .
hope this help and doesn't just add to your difficult decision!

/links


----------

